# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Πρόγραμμα δοκιμής προϊόντων Agilent ( Πολύμετρα )

## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Είμαι στην ευχάριστη θέση να αναγγείλω ότι έλαβα ένα μήνυμα από τα κεντρικά της Agilent
  ( Μαλαισία )  

  Με ξεχώρισαν ως ενεργό μέλος σε τεχνικό ξενόγλωσσο φόρουμ,
  Ως άτομο που έχει ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρων στα όργανα μέτρησης.   

  Αποδέχτηκα με χαρά το πρόγραμμα δοκιμής, 
  Το οποίο θα διαρκέσει για ένα μήνα , και έπειτα είμαι ελεύθερος να επικοινωνώ μαζί τους για όποιες επιπλέον παρατηρήσεις.  

  Συμπλήρωσα ήδη την βασική φόρμα με τα τεχνικά μου ενδιαφέροντα – τομείς ενασχόλησης  ,  
  Θα τα εξετάσουν και θα μου στείλουν δωρεάν το κατάλληλο όργανο από την γκάμα τους, το οποίο θα κρατήσω δικό μου για πάντα .   

  Στο τέλος του πρώτου μήνα , θα συμπληρώσω και την τελική φόρμα με τα όποια αποτελέσματα. 
  Και εκεί τελειώνει η όποια μου υποχρέωση απέναντι τους.  

  Η λίστα μοντέλων που προτείνουν είναι τα  U1272A ή  U1242B ή ένα νέο ακυκλοφόρητο μοντέλο . 

  Δεν το κρύβω ότι η απόκτηση του Fluke 28II με κακόμαθε , 
  Και έτσι σήκωσα ψιλά τον πήχυ , έτσι  ότι και εάν επιλέξουν να μου στείλουν ( εφόσον διαβάσουν την πρώτη αναφορά που έστειλα ) 
  Θα πρέπει είναι ισάξιο η καλύτερο από το κορυφαίο Fluke ώστε να εντυπωσιαστώ.  

  Μέσα στα δικαιώματα μου από το πρόγραμμα,
  Μου δίνεται η εξουσιοδότηση  να κάνω επίσημη παρουσίαση του οργάνου σε όποιο φόρουμ επιθυμώ. 

  Και όπως λέμε και στο Ελλάντα ..... Πάντα τέτοια !! 

  Θα γράψω και περισσότερα εάν δεν το φάει το μήνυμα η μαρμάγκα. 

  Άραγε ποιον θα επιλέξει η  Agilent ως αντίπαλο ώστε να μονομαχήσει με τον κραταιό Fluke 28II ? 

Είναι το μόνο που έχω απορία ..     :Biggrin:

----------


## GeorgeVita

Καλό!

G

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> [FONT=Tahoma]Μέσα στα δικαιώματα μου από το πρόγραμμα,
> Μου δίνεται η εξουσιοδότηση να κάνω επίσημη παρουσίαση του οργάνου σε όποιο φόρουμ επιθυμώ. 
> [/IMG]



Πάντα τέτοια, όπως είπες και εσύ! Απλά (επειδή σκέφτομαι... Ελληνικά, που δεν είναι και ότι καλυτερότερο) το παραπάνω δεν μου ακούγεται δικαίωμα αλλά μάλλον (ηθική ή άλλη) υποχρέωση. Διότι υπό κανονικές συνθήκες δεν θα έκανες παρουσίαση του οργάνου σε κανένα φόρουμ (εκτός αν το έκανες επαγγελματικά ή ήταν κάτι που το κάνεις τακτικά στα sites που αρθρογραφείς). Από την άλλη είναι αναφαίρετο δικαίωμά σου και χωρίς το πατρονάρισμα κανενός να ασκείς την κριτική σου σε οτιδήποτε χρησιμοποιείς ή έστω βλέπεις για πρώτη φορά και άρα έχεις αποκτήσει μία πρώτη εντύπωση. Γιατί είναι αυτονόητο το προσωπικό της γνώμης καθενός, πολύ περισσότερο ότι υπάρχει και η σχετική τεκμηρίωση. Κατά τα λοιπά δεν κατανοώ το εν λόγω "δικαίωμα".!

Χαιρετώ

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Πρώτες απαντήσεις από δυο Γιώργηδες ..  :Biggrin: 

Θα σας ξεμπλέξω .. 

Για το Καλο... , είναι από τα πραγματικά απίστευτα, που συμβαίνουν στην ζωή.   :Smile: 
Και μάλιστα είναι το δεύτερο , έπειτα από την προσωπική μου γνωριμία με τα κεντρικά της Fluke.


Περί δικαιώματα , μάλλον κολλάει η ιστορία για το νέο ακυκλοφόρητο μοντέλο  :Wink: 

Όπως και να έχει, εάν στείλουν το ακυκλοφόρητο μοντέλο,
τότε δικαιωματικά θα πρέπει να παρουσιαστεί στο φόρουμ όπου με υποστήριξαν και με σέβονται, τους το χρωστάω.

Edit : 
Το λινκ από ίδιο μήνυμα στο EEV ( Αγγλικά ). 
http://www.eevblog.com/forum/index.php?topic=3232.0

----------


## tasosmos

Ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα...

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Να σε καλά Τάσο , και εγώ το εύχομαι. 
Όλα έγιναν σήμερα , και ακόμα δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω , και ας αντάλλαξα τρία Eμαιλ με την Agilent μέσα σε δυο ώρες. 

Εδώ είχα γράψει περί Agilent σε προηγούμενο θέμα. 
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=54720&page=1

Ο φίλος μου ο Αυστραλός, ιδιοκτήτης του EEV έπαθε την πλάκα της ζωής του ..  :hahahha:

----------


## FILMAN

Κυριάκο, άμα κατά λάθος σου στείλουν 2 κομμάτια αντί για 1, θα μου το χαρίσεις το δεύτερο;  :Lol:

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Κυριάκο, άμα κατά λάθος σου στείλουν 2 κομμάτια αντί για 1, θα μου το χαρίσεις το δεύτερο;



Ναι βρε μπαγάσα γιατί σε αγαπάω .. 
Είσαι λιγότερο μυστήριο τρένο, σε σχέση με μένα.  :Laugh: 
Τουλάχιστον να πάει σε έναν έμπειρο.

----------


## FILMAN

Ευχαριστώ, ευχαριστώ!  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Καλορίζικα σας.
Επειδή ξέρω ότι αγαπάς και μένα θα περιμένω το τρίτο.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Μια δόση από δυνατότητες , μιας και ένας από τους πιθανούς επισκέπτες ενδέχεται να ειναι το U1272A ( μιας και απέριψα στην έκθεση μου οτι λιγότερο από 40.000 counts )   το παρων ειναι 30.000 . 

Βρήκα λοιπόν ένα πιθανά Μαλαισιανο βίντεο .. 

Το οποίο παρουσιάζει οτι το εργαλείο έχει διπλή ένδειξη στην οθόνη,
και όταν μετρά *True RMS* = AC + DC , στην μια οθόνη δείχνει τα βολτ σε AC και στην άλλη σε DC ... 

Ακόμα και τα ποιο δύσκολα κεφάλια θα μυηθούν στο True-RMS  :Wink: 
Αγνοήστε την γλώσσα στο βίντεο (Ταϊλανδέζικα) , αφήστε να μιλήσει η εικόνα. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8AHmNwVcz4

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Έλαβα νεο email , με ενημέρωσαν οτι θα παραλάβω ένα U1272A  ,
και μου ζήτησαν εάν θα ήθελα να μου προσφέρουν και μερικά αξεσουάρ .. 

Τους έκανα μια λίστα  : 
Τον αντάπτορα  επικοινωνίας με PC ( Data loging )
Μαγνητική κρεμάστρα 
Φακό LED για τους ακροδέκτες   
Μεταλλικό αισθητήρα θερμοκρασίας ( με χερούλι)  
Σετ ακροδεκτών για SMT 
Και μια δερμάτινη θήκη 


Το πακέτο αναχωρεί σε μια βδομάδα . 

φώτο..

----------


## cloud_constructor

εννοειται οτι περιμενουμε "ξεβρακωμα" και ολα τα απλυτα στη φορα για οτι ειναι στραβο ε ,,  :Tongue:

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> εννοειται οτι περιμενουμε "ξεβρακωμα" και ολα τα απλυτα στη φορα για οτι ειναι στραβο ε ,,



Μα και βέβαια , όταν γνωρίζουν στην Agilent , ότι εδώ δίπλα υπάρχει και ένα Fluke 28II , 
τότε θα πρέπει να είναι πολύ σίγουροι για αυτό που στέλνουν ως αντίπαλο .. 

Από την άλλη πλευρά (  τώρα που κατέβηκα προσωρινά από το καλάμι του ενθουσιασμού)  ,
εχω να πω ότι όλα αυτά τα προγράμματα δοκιμής προϊόντων Agilent.
Γίνονται με σκοπό να τα πιάσουν στα χέρια τους άτομα με διαφορετικές επαγγελματικές ειδικότητες .  
Ήδη έμαθα για άλλα τρία άτομα που συμμετείχαν σε ίδιο πρόγραμμα.
Και ο σκοπός είναι να πάρουν πληροφορίες από την κάθε αντιπροσωπευτική ομάδα.  
Προφανώς για ανάπτυξη μελλοντικών μοντέλων. 

Εγώ θα το δω το θέμα από την πλευρά του βιομηχανικού ηλεκτρολόγου ,
εάν δείτε και τις βασικές ιδιότητες του οργάνου ( αδιάβροχο - γεροδεμένο - παντός καιρού - προστασίες - προγραμματιζόμενο συναγερμό εάν η τάση ξεπεράσει το όριο που βάζει ο χρήστης " σφυρίζει και ανάβει φως στην οθόνη"    )  
έχει όμορφα τερτίπια , αλλά στην μάχη θα δείξει την αξία του.  

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι άμα έχει πολύ πολυπλοκότητα μια συσκευή , είναι βράστα.

Τώρα περί παρουσιάσεων από αυτό το μοντέλο υπάρχουν,  
για να δείτε φωτογραφίες και τα εσώψυχα. 
Είναι μοντέλο 2010 οπως και το Fluke 28II .

http://tronixstuff.wordpress.com/201...al-multimeter/

Εγω όμως δεν παρασύρομαι από αυτές , εαν και θα επαναλάβω τα όποια περίεργα διαπίστωσαν οι άλλοι προς επιβεβαίωση.

Και γουστάρω να παίξω με το Data logging ...  :Lol:  

Που οι περισσότεροι λένε .... δεν νομίζω Τάκη .. ( λόγου κόστους απόκτησης )  
Στο μαγαζί μου εχω τριφασικό , και έναν αρχαίο τριφασικό τροχό. 

Θα τα βάλω όλα επάνω ( Fluke + Agilent) και θα μετράω ρεύμα εκκίνησης ανά φάση +(Data logging)  θα γίνει της μουρλής. 

Και κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα τραβήξω τα πάντα σε βίντεο HD , και θα βγει στον αέρα. ( λέμε τώρα )  :Wink: 


Τέλος μιας και θα μου αποσταλεί κατευθείαν από το εργοστάσιο κατασκευής ( Μαλαισία ) , εχω την περιέργεια μήπως φοράει άλλο Firmware από ότι πήραν οι άλλοι .. 
Και η πλάκα είναι ότι και το Fluke 28ΙΙ ήρθε και αυτό κατευθείαν από το εργοστάσιο (USA)  στο Βόλο .

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Διαβάζοντας ξανά αυτό το σχετικά φρέσκο θέμα ...  http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...51&pagenumber=
θυμήθηκα την ιστορία του Λάζαρου ( μέλος ) . 

Έχει ενδιαφέρων να δείτε ότι θεματάκια που προβλημάτισαν στο χρηστικό κομμάτι , ακόμα και στην αντικατάσταση ασφαλειών  στο Νέο U1272A βελτιωθήκαν .
Και βέβαια η χρήση 1,5 ΑΑ μπαταριών , από μόνη της δίνει πλέον τρομερή αυτονομία.

Έψαξα λίγο για τιμή στην Ελλάδα περί  U1272A δεν βρήκα τίποτα .

----------


## FILMAN

Ααααα, Κυριάκο δεν μ' αρέσει, το κουτί του είναι στραβό... Στενεύει στη μέση...   :Lol:

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Ααααα, Κυριάκο δεν μ' αρέσει, το κουτί του είναι στραβό... Στενεύει στη μέση...



Ναι μοιάζει με φρυγανιά ..   :Lol: 

Αλλά είναι για να το πιάνεις καλύτερααααα  ( να μην γλιστράει απο το χέρι)

Τελικά είχα δίκαιο για τον βιομηχανικό του χαρακτήρα, 
πήγα στην Agilent και κατέβασα τα πάντα ( software & PDF )  

Και έτσι ανακάλυψα και αυτό το βίντεο. 
http://wireless.agilent.com/videos/u1270/index.html

Και ψάξε ψάξε βρήκα και υψηλής ανάλυσης φωτογραφίες όπως αυτή. 
http://isswww.co.uk/thumbs/product_i...w1500h1500.jpg


Περί τιμής ο λόγος, το βρήκα στην Αγγλία ,
στα 380€   ( 20% ΦΠΑ ) , βρίσκεται στην ίδια τιμή με το Fluke 87V .
Υποθετικά, θα στοιχίζει στην Ελλάδα περί τα 450€   

Τα έχτρα που ζήτησα σε σύνολο , στην Αγγλία κοστίζουν περίπου 70 λίρες ,
στο Ελλαντα  υποθέτω άλλα 120 -150€ . 

Στην ζωή μου μόνο δυο φορές κέρδισα κάτι στο ΠΡΟΠΟ , δυο πεντακοσάρικα σε δραχμές , και πήρα μια σακούλα πασατέμπο .. και ενα λαδι για το τότε μηχανάκι.  :Tongue:

----------


## MacGyver

Περιμένω να δω αν θα προδώσεις τις αρχές σου αντί πινακίου φακής (έστω και αν είναι Beluga).

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Στα εργαλεία δεν υπάρχουν αρχές , αλλά ποιότητα και αποτέλεσμα .. 

Λόγο ότι κάποιοι στο φόρουμ έδειχναν ανόρεκτοι σε θέματα για πολύμετρα ( με ότι συνεπάγεται ) ,
Το οτι με ξίνισε στα Fluke τα έγραψα ως παρατηρήσεις στο ξενόγλωσσο φόρουμ, 
αποδεικνύοντας την ακεραιότητα μου. 

Στην συγκεκριμένη φάση , που είναι και μια νέα τεχνική εμπειρία για μένα, 
τα μοντέλα μονομαχούν , και όχι οι εταιρείες .

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> Και βέβαια η χρήση 1,5 ΑΑ μπαταριών , από μόνη της δίνει πλέον τρομερή αυτονομία.



Καλησπέρα, καλά σε αυτά τα λεφτά δεν θα έπρεπε να προσφέρεται ενσωματωμένη επαναφορτιζόμενη μπαταρία? Κατανοώ ότι είναι ένα advanced πολύμετρο αλλά πόση τελικά είναι η διαφορά (σε Ευρώπουλα) προκειμένου να αναβαθμιστεί σε κατηγορία και να μην είναι 'πολύμετρο'? Π.χ. η οθόνη του δεν δείχνει να ανταπεξέρχεται σε δυνατότητα απεικόνισης γραφικών. Sorry αν κάνω λίγο τον devil's advocate, αλλά είπαμε τα συγχγαρίκια είναι δεδομένα... Η συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία έχει, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, εξαγοράσει το (πρώην) κομμάτι της HP που είχε να κάνει με όργανα Ρ/Η (RF) και οπτικά και έκτοτε δεν παρουσίασε κάποια ανταγωνιστική λύση στους συγκεκριμένους τομείς (ολίγον απαρχαιωμένη πλέον). Πιθανώς να στοχεύει σε όργανα πεδίου αλλά το να σταθεί δίπλα σε brands όπως FLUKE μάλλον μέσω της ανταγωνιστικής τιμής θα μπορούσε να το πετύχει. Πάντως η συγκεκριμένη τιμή είναι αποτρεπτική για το μέσο ηλεκτρονικό. Ίσως σε εταιρικό επίπεδο και για μία σύμβαση αρκετών τεμαχίων η τιμή να μπορεί να αλλάξει άρδην, αλλά έτσι για... ακαδημαϊκούς λόγους (βλ. true RMS) sorry, μόνο με τον ίδιο τρόπο (demo) θα έπαιρνα!

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Καλησπέρα, καλά σε αυτά τα λεφτά δεν θα έπρεπε να προσφέρεται ενσωματωμένη επαναφορτιζόμενη μπαταρία?



Ναι και όχι .... 

Οι θερμοκρασιακές ανοχές στην μπαταριά ενός οργάνου, επηρεάζουν και τα τελικά του χαρακτηριστικά , για παράδειγμα τα όρια στην θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος που μπορεί να δουλέψει , και προς τα πάνω [+] Celsius , και προς τα κατω  [-] Celsius.

Οι Επαναφορτιζόμενες Nimh ή ακόμα και άλλες συνθέσεις , δεν έχουν σταθερή απόδοση σε μεγάλο φάσμα θερμοκρασιών, ή η πολύ ζέστη τις κάνει επικίνδυνες.        






> Κατανοώ ότι είναι ένα advanced πολύμετρο αλλά πόση τελικά είναι η διαφορά (σε Ευρώπουλα) προκειμένου να αναβαθμιστεί σε κατηγορία και να μην είναι 'πολύμετρο'? Π.χ. η οθόνη του δεν δείχνει να ανταπεξέρχεται σε δυνατότητα απεικόνισης γραφικών. Sorry αν κάνω λίγο τον devil advocate, αλλά είπαμε τα συγχγαρίκια είναι δεδομένα...



Ωραία, αλλά και όσα γραφικά και να σου βάλω εσύ θα τα βλέπεις με κόντρα τον Ήλιο ? 

Τα χαρακτηριστικά του ως μερικός αδιάβροχο και με προστασία από σκόνη,   
το κάνει χρήσιμο για εξωτερικές εργασίες , και γρήγορες μετρήσεις .   
Πράγμα που σημαίνει , ότι δεν μετράνε στην πράξη οι λεπτομέρειες στην οθόνη. 

Το συγκεκριμένο Agilent , έχει επάνω του ιδιότητες που βρίσκονται κυρίως στα όργανα πάγκου , η γνώμη μου είναι ότι τις έβαλαν για να μεγαλώσουν το Target group των πωλήσεων.   

Αμα το δούμε στα σοβαρά,  η οθόνη του είναι μικρή σε μέγεθος, σε σχέση με τις λειτουργίες που έχει ..  θα μου πεις είναι χεριού ... Οκ 
Αρα όποιος ψάχνει το κάτι ανεβασμένο στην οθόνη πάει στα πάγκου , και εκεί σταματάει η κουβέντα .  







> Η συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία έχει, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, εξαγοράσει το (πρώην) κομμάτι της HP που είχε να κάνει με όργανα Ρ/Η (RF) και οπτικά και έκτοτε δεν παρουσίασε κάποια ανταγωνιστική λύση στους συγκεκριμένους τομείς (ολίγον απαρχαιωμένη πλέον). Πιθανώς να στοχεύει σε όργανα πεδίου αλλά το να σταθεί δίπλα σε brands όπως FLUKE μάλλον μέσω της ανταγωνιστικής τιμής θα μπορούσε να το πετύχει.



Δεν είχα ποτέ την τύχη ή ατυχία ( όπως θες πάρε το ) να εχω εργαλείο που να γράφει επάνω  HP . 
Αυτο που διαπίστωσα είναι οτι πάντα στοίχιζαν χρυσάφι , και είναι διαδεδομένα λόγο αξιοπιστίας σχεδόν αποκλειστικά στην Αμερική. 

Να υποθέσω εδώ, ότι ακόμα και εάν τα υλικά σήμερα κοστίζουν δεκάρες ,
Η Αμερικάνικη τεχνογνωσία πωλείται πάντα υπερτιμημένη ,
και εφόσον δεν έχουν ανάλογο ανταγωνισμό, καλά κάνουν αφού το μπορούν.  
Η μετονομασία της HP σε Agilent , δεν σημαίνει και πολλά ως αλλαγή νοοτροπίας. 

Μια σκέψη που μόλις μου ήρθε , είναι ότι η Fluke θα μπορούσε να ρίξει τις τιμές κάτω , και να τσακίσει την UNI-T και πολλούς άλλους , θα έχανε το κύρος της. 
Πέρα από λεφτά παίζεται και ένα παιχνίδι στρατηγικής. 






> Πάντως η συγκεκριμένη τιμή είναι αποτρεπτική για το μέσο ηλεκτρονικό. Ίσως σε εταιρικό επίπεδο και για μία σύμβαση αρκετών τεμαχίων η τιμή μπορεί να αλλάζει άρδην, αλλά έτσι για... ακαδημαϊκούς λόγους (βλ. true RMS) sorry, μόνο με τον ίδιο τρόπο (demo) θα έπαιρνα!



Σε καταλαβαίνω , αλλά εδώ υπάρχουν δυο σημεία που μερικοί αδυνατούν να καταλάβουν.  

1) Τι πληρώνεις ... Παράδειγμα : αδιάβροχο με προστασίες κλπ  
+ Βιομηχανικό σοβαρό όργανο , άρα είσαι κομμάτι ενός τομέα που παίζονται χοντρά λεφτά , και το κόστος για το πολυμετρο είναι πασατέμπος.   

Παράδειγμα στο παράδειγμα ... εαν κάψω ενα βιομηχανικό μοτέρ ή κάτι τέλος πάντων, άσε που το πληρώνω απο την τσέπη μου , το τραγικότερο είναι ότι σταματάει η παραγωγή, κόστος ανυπολόγιστο !! 

2) Είναι φυσικό το βιομηχανικό υλικό να είναι ακριβό ,  
ο πελάτης είναι η βιομηχανία και όχι ο μεμονωμένος ηλεκτρολόγος ή ηλεκτρονικός. 
Στο Ελλάντα υπάρχουν ακόμα οι αποκαλούμενοι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες στο μέγεθος μιας μονάδας , αλλά όχι για πολύ .    

Εκτός συνόρων ζουν μόνο τεχνικές εταιρίες και τίποτα άλλο. 
Άρα ο τεχνίτης ως ιδιώτης , είναι και αυτός μέλος μιας εταιρείας,
και όχι μονάδα. 

Τις δυσκολίες στην απόκτηση καλών οργάνων που τις περνάμε οι λιγοστοί ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες και κάποιοι σπουδαστές , είναι Ελληνικό φαινόμενο. 
Διότι ακόμα σκεφτόμαστε σαν μονάδα και όχι σαν σύνολο. 

Πες μου , σε τι θα χαλούσε το γλυκό , εαν τέσσερις σπουδαστές αγόραζαν συλλογικά ένα καλό όργανο για να βγάλουν την μαθησιακή τους περίοδο ? 

Εγω σαν επαγγελματίας δεν μπορώ να το κάνω γιατί χάνω την ανεξαρτησία μου, 
αυτοί τι χάνουν ?  απλά τον εγωισμό τους. 

Τι κερδίζουν ? 
Οταν θα πάνε για δουλειά στην βιομηχανία , δεν θα κοιτάνε τα πολύπλοκα εργαλεία που θα τους χρεώσουν για δικά τους,  σαν χάνοι ..
Και δεν θα γίνουν περιγελος των άλλων παλαιότερων τεχνιτών.    

Εκτύπωσε ότι έγραψα , για να τα έχεις . 
Το ίντερνετ δεν είναι εγγυημένος τρόπος αποθήκευσης .

----------


## p.gabr

Kυριακο συχαρητηρια
αν και εχω μονο τρεις μηνες μηνες στο φορουμ εχω αποκτησειε πολυ καλη αποψη για σενα .Xωρις να αμφισβητω καθολου αυτα του λες μου φαινεται πολυ περιεργο αυτες οι εταιριες να ζητουν αξιολογηση καθως και εκπροσωπους στα φορουμ και αυτο το λεω γιατι εχουν περασει απο τα χερια μου πολλα οργανα αυτου του κολοσου μεχρι και network analyzer Mε λιγα λογια μου φαινεται απιστευτη η εξελιξη της προβολης των οργανων  ....ρε πως αλλαξαν τα πραγματα    καλη επιτυχια και παλι συχαρητηρια

----------


## palmoservice

"Στο Ελλάντα υπάρχουν ακόμα οι αποκαλούμενοι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες στο μέγεθος μιας μονάδας , αλλά όχι για πολύ." Kaλησπέρα, χρονια πολλά και σορρυ κιολας για το θαρρος... αλλά γιατι "οχι ακομα για πολυ.."? Ευχης εργο να υπαρχουν εταιριες παροχης υπηρεσιων εξειδικευμενες με εκπαιδευμενους τεχνικους... αλλά νομιζω οτι αυτο θα αργησει... Αλλωστε πολλες εταιριες συνεργαζονται με ελευθερους επαγγελματιες ειτε λογω γνωριμιων, ταχειας εξυπηρετησης ή οποιοδηποτε άλλο λογο... Α! διόρθωση!!!... Ευχής έργο να υπάρχουν εξειδικευμενες εταιριες με εκπαιδευμενους τεχνικους που να αμοιβονται αναλογως...  :Smile:  Συγχαρητήρια για τη διάκριση που έλαβες, πάντα τέτοια!  :Smile:

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Kυριακο συχαρητηρια
> αν και εχω μονο τρεις μηνες μηνες στο φορουμ εχω αποκτησειε πολυ καλη αποψη για σενα .Xωρις να αμφισβητω καθολου αυτα του λες μου φαινεται πολυ περιεργο αυτες οι εταιριες να ζητουν αξιολογηση καθως και εκπροσωπους στα φορουμ και αυτο το λεω γιατι εχουν περασει απο τα χερια μου πολλα οργανα αυτου του κολοσου μεχρι και network analyzer Mε λιγα λογια μου φαινεται απιστευτη η εξελιξη της προβολης των οργανων  ....ρε πως αλλαξαν τα πραγματα    καλη επιτυχια και παλι συχαρητηρια



Παναγιώτη γεια σου , εχω μια υποψία ως απάντηση, και αυτήν θα γράψω. 
Λόγο ότι πολλές μοντέρνες εταιρείες κατασκευής τεχνολογίας , έκλεισαν την πόρτα σε εξωτερικούς συνεργάτες πάσης φύσης, 
έπεσαν και οι τζίροι από τα χοντρά εργαλεία . 

Αμα δεις στο Ebay το Γερμανικό ,  πάσης φύσης χοντρά εργαλεία ( τροφοδοτικά ακριβείας - αναλυτές πάσης φύσης - μικροσκόπια -γεννήτριες πάσης φύσης  - πολύμετρα - παλμογράφους )    τα σκοτώνουν οσο οσο .  
Πολλές εταιρείες κλείνουν , και ξεπουλάνε τα εργαλεία από την διαπίστευση οργάνων , Calibrators να φάνε και οι κότες . 

Είναι πιθανά άμεση ανάγκη , να κερδίσουν μερίδιο ( Οι εταιρείες βλέπε Agilent)  από μια πιο ευρύτερη αγορά , που λέγεται φορητά όργανα.  
Και ακόμα ζει . 

Τώρα επειδή εκεί κολυμπάνε οι Κινέζοι , αντιγράφοντας ότι δουν , για να εντυπωσιάσουν οπτικά , 
η στόχευση της Agilent ώστε να ψαρέψει τι πραγματικά αρέσει στον κόσμο , στο πραγματικά χρηστικό επίπεδο,
είναι μια έξυπνη στρατηγική. 

Μακάρι να το έκαναν όλοι .  :Smile:

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> "Στο Ελλάντα υπάρχουν ακόμα οι αποκαλούμενοι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες στο μέγεθος μιας μονάδας , αλλά όχι για πολύ." Kaλησπέρα, χρονια πολλά και σορρυ κιολας για το θαρρος... αλλά γιατι "οχι ακομα για πολυ.."?



Αντί να απαντήσω μου έρχεται να βάλω τα κλάματα, γιατί εγώ γεννήθηκα ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας ...  από πάτερα ελεύθερο επαγγελματία.
( Και στεναχωριέμαι με όλα αυτά ) 

Εν συντομία θα πω ότι είναι μια απόφαση επηρεασμένη από την σκοπιμότητα για ασύστολο κέρδος των μεγάλων εταιριών,
που μονοπωλούν κάποιους βασικούς τομείς αγαθών και υπηρεσιών.   

Για αυτό σου λένε σήμερα , οτι πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να παράγουμε δικά μας πράγματα .. για να μην έχουμε σχέση με τα μονοπώλια που βάζουν και τους κανόνες.





> Συγχαρητήρια για τη διάκριση που έλαβες, πάντα τέτοια!



Πραγματικά δεν το είχα σκεφτεί ως διάκριση , αλλά εφόσον με διάλεξαν σε διεθνή φόρουμ έχεις δίκιο. 
Τιμάω την πατρίδα ..     :Biggrin:

----------


## p.gabr

Κυριακο  με καλυψες πληρως  σε ευχαριστω πολυ   Πραγματικα ομως  εαν μου το ελεγες αυτο πριν μερικα χρονια θα γελουσα πολυ
ποιοι? αυτοι που ΠΗΡΑΝ  τα ταμπελακια της hp  Καλη επιτυχια και παλι θα περιμενουμε  εν αγωνιως την αναφορα σου ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΑΥΣΤΗΡΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΥΠΟΥ     TOP GEAR

----------


## p.gabr

Λόγο ότι πολλές μοντέρνες εταιρείες κατασκευής τεχνολογίας , έκλεισαν την πόρτα σε εξωτερικούς συνεργάτες πάσης φύσης, 
έπεσαν και οι τζίροι από τα χοντρά εργαλεία . 
 ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΘΕΛΑΝΕ τους συνεργατες???  εμεις μια φορα ειχαμε ζητησει εκπαιδευση  για  το network analyzer και δεν ξερανε  που τους παν τα τεσσερα μονοι μας τα μαθαμε  και ψαχναμε τι ηταν αυτα που βλεπαμε  χαρτης smith+++++ υποθεσεις  εκανα και προχωραγα 16 ΕΚΑΤΟΜΥΡΙΩΝ ΟΡΓΑΝΟ

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΘΕΛΑΝΕ τους συνεργατες???  εμεις μια φορα είχαμε ζητήσει εκπαίδευση  για  το network analyzer και δεν ξέρανε ....



Και που να δεις κοπτικό με Lazer , να μένει στον τόπο , και να προσπαθείς να βγάλεις άκρη με Ελβετία.
ή Αμερικάνικη στράντζα αγωγών , να μασάει το καλούπι , και οι Αμερικάνοι να μην έχουν λύση , και να τρως φράγκα και χρόνο στα τηλέφωνα. 

Η νέα πολιτική είναι : εκπαίδευση τέλος . 
Θα σου στείλω τεχνικό εκεί που είσαι , με τα αεροπορικά έξοδα δικά σου , και 700€ χρέωση την μέρα .  
Και άμα θες . 

Χαίρομαι που είσαι στην συχνότητα μου φίλε Παναγιώτη...  :Smile: 
( μπορώ και κάνω οικονομία στις λέξεις )

Edit : Σου εχω ένα δώρο , αλλά πρέπει να γραφτείς στο φόρουμ για να δεις τις φωτογραφίες.. 
http://www.eevblog.com/forum/index.php?topic=718.0

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Καλημέρα,

παρακάτω κάποια σχόλια μου:





> Ναι και όχι .... 
> 
> Οι θερμοκρασιακές ανοχές στην μπαταριά ενός οργάνου, επηρεάζουν και τα τελικά του χαρακτηριστικά , για παράδειγμα τα όρια στην θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος που μπορεί να δουλέψει , και προς τα πάνω [+] Celsius , και προς τα κατω [-] Celsius.
> 
> Οι Επαναφορτιζόμενες Nimh ή ακόμα και άλλες συνθέσεις , δεν έχουν σταθερή απόδοση σε μεγάλο φάσμα θερμοκρασιών, ή η πολύ ζέστη τις κάνει επικίνδυνες. 
> 
> Υπάρχουν πολλά όργανα τα οποία δεν εκτελούν μετρήσεις πολυμέτρου αλλά άλλες πολύ πιό ευαίσθητες (γιατί εμπλέκουν υψηλές ταχύτητες μεταφοράς δεδομένων) όπως GbEth, STM64 κλπ. τα οποία παρότι έχουν ανοχή σε θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος πολύ μεγάλη (-10-+50 oC) είναι εξοπλισμένα με επαναφορτιζόμενη μπαταρία και μπορούν να δουλέψουν στο παραπάνω φάσμα ακόμα και σε συνθήκες φόρτισης της μπαταρίας (όπου η θερμοκρασία της μπαταρίας αυξάνει). Μάλλον οι εποχές έχουν αλλάξει και υπάρχουν λύσεις σε προβλήματα του κοντινού παρελυόντος.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Φιλε Γιώργο είναι σωστά στοχευμένες  οι περισσότερες παρατηρήσεις σου. 

Αλλά όπως πολύ καλά αντιλαμβάνεσαι , το ίδιο παπούτσι δεν χωράει σε όλα τα πόδια,
και όπως επανειλημμένα έγραψες περί διαχωρισμό της κάθε λύσης ανά περίπτωση. 
Θα ήταν κουτό από μέρους μου , να επιμείνω βάζοντας τα πράγματα σε απόλυτα καλούπια .   

Και για το θέμα: μπαταρίες 

Και για το θέμα : οθόνη οργάνου  

*Για το θέμα* αδιάβροχο - προστατευμένο : 
Είναι θέμα του κατασκευαστή το τι θα επιλέξει ,
και εμείς διαλέγουμε απλά το ένα που πληρεί τις απαιτήσεις μας  .
( για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν τα πρότυπα μηχανικής αντοχής  *IP* παράδειγμα για το  *IP67* ( Fluke 28 II )
( Το 6 σημαίνει κάτι ως ιδιότητα, και το 7 σημαίνει και αυτό μια άλλη ιδιότητα,
υπάρχει μια λίστα - χάρτης που τα επεξηγεί  ) 
Το Agilent περιορίζεται σε  *IP54* 

*Στο θέμα* τους πως κινηθήκαν τα μεγάλα ονόματα διαχρονικά στην αγορά,
το αφήνω , δεν παρακολούθησα τόσο παθιασμένα την αγορά , δεν εχω εικόνα. 

*Στο ερώτημα σου* , ( εάν κατάλαβα καλά ) το τι να αγοράσει το εργοστάσιο ως πελάτης , για τους Ηλεκτρολόγους του,  Agilent η Fluke ?  η ποιο μοντέλο .  

Η απάντηση είναι πολύ απλή ,  και θα την δώσει ο προϊστάμενος του τμήματος συντήρησης , αφού ενημερωθεί από τον Ηλεκτρολόγο μηχανολόγο ,
για τις προδιαγραφές που έχει το σύστημα προς συντήρηση.   
( Ηλεκτρικές και συνθήκες περιβαλλοντικές ( ατμούς υγρασία υψόμετρο κλπ)   

*Στο ερώτημα σου* , τι δουλειά ή σκοπιμότητα έχει, η προβολή μιας κατηγορίας elite οργάνων , στο λαϊκό μας φόρουμ ...  :Biggrin:  

Θα πω το αισιόδοξο , ότι δηλαδή πίσω από στα χαζούτσικα αβατάρ , κρύβονται και λίγοι  αλλά άκρος καταρτισμένοι , και εύχομαι να βοηθήσουν και μένα που προσπαθώ να ανέβω, αλλά και όσους τα παρακολουθούν .  :Wink: 
Και αυτό είναι μια πολίτικη που την εφαρμόζω σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο. 
Να γίνομαι δηλαδή συχνά - πυκνά, η πέτρα του σκανδάλου ..  :Laugh: 

*Θα προσπεράσω το θέμα* : Αγοραστική δύναμη &  επιλογές οργάνων ανά ειδικότητα , με κάλυψαν οι αντιλήψεις σου.  





> Εκτύπωσε ότι έγραψα , για να τα έχεις . Τι ακριβώς?



Βρε φίλε, μου τα σβήνουν ....    :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## p.gabr

Καταπληκτικη  συζητηση   ευχαριστουμε
(Δεν είχα ποτέ την τύχη ή ατυχία ( όπως θες πάρε το ) να εχω εργαλείο που να γράφει επάνω  HP . 
Αυτο που διαπίστωσα είναι οτι πάντα στοίχιζαν χρυσάφι , και είναι  διαδεδομένα λόγο αξιοπιστίας σχεδόν αποκλειστικά στην Αμερική. )
Πως να τα αγορασει τοτε καποιος αυτα  ? μονο ο πλουσιος δημοσιος τομεας μπορουσε και  παιρναμε γουρουνι στο σακι επιλεγαμε απο ενα προστεκτους  1-2 σελιδων με δυο φωτογραφιες και οτι εβγαινε.  Ομως ηταν παντα  καλα και αξιζαν εν μερι τα λεφτα τους  . Το θεμα ομως ηταν το ποσο απαραιτητα ηταν και εαν αξιοποιουνταν οπως επρεπε.  Υπαρχουν εν λειτουργια παλμοργαφοι  tektronik απο το 1980
ΛΕΦΤΑ ΥΠΗΡΧΑΝ

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Αχ μη μου λέτε για δημόσιο τομέα ..  και ιδιαίτερα για ότι είναι βαμμένο στο χακί 

Ο άλλος , πολιτικό προσωπικό 45αρης Ηλεκτρονικός ,  του κρεμάσαν στο παγκο του ενα Fluke 8050A ,
Πριν 15 χρόνια ... 

Και το κουμπί Relative , δεν είχε πατηθεί ποτέ .. 

Ήμαρτον , εγώ του έδειξα πως δουλεύει . (2010)

----------


## herctrap

καθονται και σκονιζονται



δεν λεει 40MHZ αλλα 40 GS/s στα 2,5GHz

----------


## jimk

ποσο παει αυτο το εργαλειο?

----------


## herctrap

ενα μοναδικο αποτελεσμα στο ebay 

used παει US $31,000.00 = 20 892.3035 ευρα
*
*

----------


## p.gabr

τι ακριβως κανει γιατι δεν καταλαβαινω

----------


## tasosmos

Παλμογραφος ειναι, απλα ειναι κατηγοριας... ferrari.  :Drool:

----------


## p.gabr

> Παλμογραφος ειναι, απλα ειναι κατηγοριας... ferrari.



 οχι μονο  εριξα μια ματια στα φορουμ και τρελαθηκα

----------


## jimk

μπα δεν μου αρεσει...εχει win xp δεν θα το παρω.. :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 


herctrap δικο σου ειναι η απλα εβαλες την φωτο??

----------


## GeorgeVita

[off topic]




> μπα δεν μου αρέσει...εχει win xp δεν θα το πάρω!



Γράφε τέτοια να τα διαβάσει η Τektronix, να παρεξηγηθεί και μετά να σου το στείλει δωρεάν μπας και αλλάξεις γνώμη!
G
[/off topic]

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> [off topic]
> 
> Γράφε τέτοια να τα διαβάσει η Τektronix, να παρεξηγηθεί και μετά να σου το στείλει δωρεάν μπας και αλλάξεις γνώμη!
> G
> [/off topic]



Οχι δεν παίζει έτσι το παιχνίδι   :Smile: , 

1)θα αποκτήσεις το εργαλείο , πάση θυσία .

2)θα αποδείξεις οτι είσαι σε θέση να τον παίζεις στα δάκτυλα.

3)Και μόλις γράψεις ότι τον καψουρέφτικες για τις δυνατότητες του.
Θα χτυπήσει το κουδούνι  ο ταχυδρόμος .
( φέρνοντας το αντίπαλο δέος ) 

 :Lol:

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Μετά από μια εβδομάδα αναμονής , έλαβα σήμερα ειδοποίηση από την μεταφορική UPS.com ,
ότι παραλαμβάνω σε πέντε μέρες .  :Smile: 

Βέβαια ακριβός στα γενέθλια μου που είναι αύριο, δεν με πέτυχαν,
αλλά έπεσαν κοντά ..  :Wink:

----------


## mariosm

Κυριακο μηπως το e-mail ειναι "μαϊμου"; Και εχω παρει το ιδιο ακριβως e-mail χωρις να περιμενω κανενα δεμα απο UPS. Εχει και συνημμενο αρχειο 8Kb που φυσικα δεν ανοιξα αλλα το εσβησα ολο αμεσως. Εσυ το ανοιξες και ειχε σωστες πληροφοριες για το δεμα σου;

----------


## p.gabr

Χρονια πολλα Κυριακο    πολυχρονος 



 :Boo hoo!:

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

*Παναγιώτη* να σε καλά ..   :Smile:  


*Μαριος* , ναι το παρακάτω αρχείο είναι αναξιοποίητο , μιας και είναι κωδικοποιημένο . 
Και δεν είδα τίποτα όταν το άνοιξα με κειμενογράφο .. 
( parcel information.dat )

----------


## JOUN

> Μετά από μια εβδομάδα αναμονής , έλαβα σήμερα ειδοποίηση από την μεταφορική UPS.com ,
> ότι παραλαμβάνω σε πέντε μέρες . 
> 
> Βέβαια ακριβός στα γενέθλια μου που είναι αύριο, δεν με πέτυχαν,
> αλλά έπεσαν κοντά ..



 Παιδια αυτο ειναι σιγουρα μαιμου!Εκτος που ειναι γεματο συντακτικα και ορθογραφικα λαθη,η μορφη  tracking της UPS δεν εχει καμμια σχεση με τον αριθμο που παρουσιαζουν..

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Θα συμφωνήσω οτι μάλλον είναι μαϊμού , γιατί μου ήρθε άλλο ένα από FEDEX .. 
Με την ουσιαστική διαφορά οτι το αρχείο μέσα είναι  .ΕΧΕ  = Κίνδυνος Θάνατος .. 

Αμα είναι μαϊμού ( το πρώτο),  σημαίνει οτι θα πάρω ποιο γρήγορα το δέμα .  :Laugh:

----------


## wanpro

Γεια σου Κυριάκο,
  Παρέλαβες τελικά το Agilent U1272A ; Αν ναι, είχες ευκαιρία να το δοκιμάσεις;

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Χμμμ ... Υπάρχει ένα θεματάκι , με μια αδικαιολόγητη αργοπορία στο θέμα παραλαβή. 
Μάλιστα έστειλα μήνυμα σήμερα στον Αρχηγό στην Αμερική ... αλλά ήταν εκτός γραφείου . 
(Μπας και έχει τον κωδικό Tracking .. για να δω που βρίσκετε το δέμα .) 

Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι, ότι  το περιμένω από μέρα σε μέρα .

----------


## wanpro

Απ’ ότι φαίνεται ο David (EEVBLOG) ετοιμάζεται να ανεβάσει κάποιο review για το U1272A. Ανέβασε πρώτα τα προβλήματα  :Smile: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fC382Tog0k

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Έλαβα σήμερα απάντηση , έγινε λέει κάποιο μπέρδεμα με την αποστολή, 
και τελικά το δικό μου κομμάτι , θα αποσταλεί σύντομα από Γερμανία . 
Ας ελπίσουμε ότι οι Γερμανοί δεν θα μου κάνουν καμιά πλάκα , με τα έχτρα περιφερειακά που είχα ζητήσει .. 
( μην τυχόν και δεν τα στείλουν )  :Huh: 





> Απ’ ότι φαίνεται ο David (EEVBLOG)  Ανέβασε πρώτα τα προβλήματα



Μάλλον για γκαντεμιά πρόκειται , 
μιας και  από άτομα που εμπιστεύομαι την γνώμη τους, και το πλήρωσαν για να το πάρουν, δεν είχαν τέτοιο πρόβλημα.

Κρατάω μια επιφυλακτική στάση για το όλο θέμα, αλλά τίποτα περισσότερο.  

Τώρα στο οτι στο φόρουμ του Dave υπάρχουν και μπόλικοι που ζοχαδιάζονται με την ιδέα οτι το όργανο της Agilent αποτελεί κίνδυνο για τα συμφέροντα της Fluke,
και θα χαρούν να το δούνε στην πυρά ...  

Το γνωρίζω , και θα τους ανταποδίδω τις  κουτουλιές ,
όσο προκαλούν με χαζά επιχειρήματα .  

Εγω είμαι γιος του Λεωνίδα και του Ιάσονα ,
δεν μασάω από εμπορικά παιχνίδια.   :Wink:

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... με την ιδέα ότι το όργανο της Agilent αποτελεί κίνδυνο για τα συμφέροντα της Fluke ... εμπορικά παιχνίδια



Πάντως ο τοπικός "reseller" της Agilent οργανώθηκε: προσφέρει τώρα και ... Fluke!
G

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Πάντως ο τοπικός "reseller" της Agilent οργανώθηκε: προσφέρει τώρα και ... Fluke!
> G



Για σου Γιώργο , σήμερα το μεσημέρι κατά τις  15:40 ,
χτυπάει το κινητό μου , με γερμανικό νουμερο στην οθόνη..  :Smile:  

(Καμία σχέση με το γερμανικό νούμερο στην σκοπιά ..)  :Biggrin: 

Τα κανονίσαμε επιτέλους ... ήθελαν οπωσδήποτε διεύθυνση επιχείρησης για να το στείλουν,
και ευτυχώς βρήκα ενα φίλο λογιστή , για να αποσταλεί σε αυτόν.   

Οσο για τον τοπικό "reseller" , δεν αποκλείεται να ποιούμε και καμιά βυσσινάδα παρέα,
εάν κάνει την κίνηση να με πλησιάσει .  :Smile: 

Στις δημόσιες σχέσεις Worldwide εχω γίνει μάνα ..  :Laugh:

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Σε πρώτη παγκόσμια μετάδοση τα σωθικά του Agilent U1272A ..   :Wink: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsTZu...layer_embedded


Όσο για μένα, περιμένω το Tracking code , αυτήν την Δευτέρα. 

Αυτά ..  :Smile:

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Σε πρώτη παγκόσμια μετάδοση τα σωθικά του Agilent *U1272A* ...



Και μιά τιμή από Farnell: uk=£289.00 it=€476.85 (εννοείται χωρίς ΦΠΑ)
edit: προτεινόμενη τιμή στο us-agilent: $370.00
G

----------


## mariosm

Κυριακο αν υπαρχει περιπτωση να δουμε καποιο αντιστοιχο video και απο εσενα θελω να κανεις 
ενα ...βημα παραπανω για να δουμε το αποτελεσμα οπως εδω:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAl28d6tbko

 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## JOUN

> Και μιά τιμή από Farnell: uk=£289.00 it=€476.85 (εννοείται χωρίς ΦΠΑ)
> G



 Γιωργο σαν πολυ ανεβηκε η λιρα τωρα τελευταια..  289 GBP = 332 EUR

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... σαν πολύ ανέβηκε η λίρα τώρα τελευταία ...



Τα πο(ρτοκα)λύμετρα επιβαρύνονται με διάφορα έξοδα από χώρα σε χώρα. 
Οταν βρούμε Ελληνική τιμή θα μάθουμε πόσο κάνει η λίρα και εδώ!
Οι τιμές που βρήκα είναι από uk.farnell.com και it.farnell.com
G

----------


## JOUN

Δεν καταλαβες τι ειπα.. Εκανες λαθος μετατροπη απο λιρες σε ευρω..Οι 289 λιρες ειναι 332 ευρω(αν εννοουσες αυτο).

----------


## lepouras

> Δεν καταλαβες τι ειπα.. Εκανες λαθος μετατροπη απο λιρες σε ευρω..Οι 289 λιρες ειναι 332 ευρω(αν εννοουσες αυτο).



 και εγώ από ότι κατάλαβα έδειξε πόσο πουλάει η farnel.uk σε λύρες και η farnel.it σε ευρώ. δεν έκανε μετατροπή.

----------


## JOUN

Α ΟΚ ,τοτε να παρουμε απο Ιταλια  να μας πιασουν κανονικα..(Ιταλια : Ουνα φατσα ουνα ρατσα  ετσι; )

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Πατριώτες ψυχραιμία ...   το βρήκα να παίζει 350Ε στην Γαλλία και Ρουμανία.
Και 410 στον Conrad με ΦΠΑ ..  

Εαν το δούμε Ελλάδα στα 380 , θα συντρίψει το 87V .

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Κυριακο αν υπαρχει περιπτωση να δουμε καποιο αντιστοιχο video και απο εσενα θελω να κανεις 
> ενα ...βημα παραπανω για να δουμε το αποτελεσμα οπως εδω:



Οι άνθρωποι μου εμπιστεύτηκαν το παιδί τους, για να το δοκιμάσω σε πραγματικές συνθήκες εργασίας. 
Το ότι εχω, το κάτι τι μου , έστω και λίγα στοιχεία αναφοράς , θα κάνει την δοκιμή ποιο ενδιαφέρουσα.  

Σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν θα δείτε διαφήμιση από καθαριστικό για πατώματα , 
να πετάω χαμογελαστός κουβάδες και σφουγγαρίστρες στο αέρα ..     :Lol:

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Με μεγάλη αμηχανία γράφω αυτό το μήνυμα , 
  μιας και προέκυψαν εξελίξεις πέρα από το τον έλεγχο μου. 

  Το ζουμί είναι , ότι οι δοκιμές από αρκετούς άλλους πριν από μένα,
  φανέρωσαν ότι το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο κρύβει κάποια αστάθεια ,
  που θα μπορούσε να χαρακτηριστεί και ως κατασκευαστική ατέλεια . 
  Η οποία φόβισε την εταιρεία στο βαθμό , του να σταματήσει την διάθεση των δειγμάτων,
  Έως να εντοπίσουν τι πραγματικά συμβαίνει ..   

  Εγώ ήμουν ποιο αισιόδοξος,  αναμένοντας το δικό μου δείγμα ,
  όπως με είχαν αρχικά ενημερώσει. 
  Υποθέτοντας ότι θα ακολουθήσει και μια ενημέρωση λογισμικού,
  η οποία απλά  θα επιλύει το πρόβλημα.  


  Είμαι πολύ ζοχαδιασμένος  με την υπάρχουσα κατάσταση ,
  Αλλά ο αποκλειστικός λόγος είναι οι υποσχέσεις που έδωσα σε όλους εσάς. 

  Δεν θα πάω στην χαρτορίχτρα  για να μάθω εάν : 
  α )  Θα είμαι ο τυχερός που θα πάρω πρώτος την βελτιωμένη έκδοση ?   
  β)  Είμαι ο τυχερός που δεν πήρε την προβληματική ?
  γ ) Δεν ήταν γραφτώ να ακουμπήσω Agilent   ( ώστε να μην πάθει καμιά συγκοπή το Fluke )  

  Πάντως όποια και να είναι η εξέλιξη , μόλις θα έχω νέα , θα σας τα μεταφέρω. 

  Εγώ το μόνο που τους είπα είναι ότι  , εάν δεν βρουν άκρη μέσα σε δυο βδομάδες από σήμερα ,
  Απλά να με ξεχάσουν .  
  Την συναισθηματική μου γαλήνη , και την αξιοπρέπεια μου ,  την βάζω πάνω από όλα .

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Τελικά ο πετροπόλεμος μεταξύ όλων όσον αναμίχθηκαν σε αυτόν,
τελείωσε γρήγορα και με μια κατάληξη πράγματι άξια συγχαρητηρίων.  :Smile:  

Η Agilent αντιμετώπισε το θέμα, έβγαλε και το διορθωμένο λογισμικό.   
Ενημέρωσε με αυτό ήδη όλο της το στοκ στο εργοστάσιο , και σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο,
κάθε αντιπρόσωπος έκανε το ίδιο σε όσες μονάδες διαθέτει ως στοκ.   :Cool: 

Όσοι τελικοί χρήστες έχουν το μοντέλο στα χέρια τους έχουν δυο επιλογές. 
Η στέλνουν πίσω το όργανο προς αντικατάσταση . 
Η ενημερώνουν την Agilent και τους στέλνει ως δώρο, 
το υπέρυθρο USB Modem , ώστε να κάνουν την αναβάθμιση στο σπίτι τους. 

http://www.home.agilent.com/agilent/...2&lc=eng&cc=AU

Edit : Για την Ελλάδα μας δεν τίθεται θέμα,  κανένας δεν πρόλαβε ούτε να την αγοράσει, αλλά ούτε και να την ακουμπήσει ακόμα. 
Έχω φρέσκο email από την Netscope που ισχύει για ένα μηνά,
αναγράφοντας ως τελική τιμή τα 440€ και προσφέρουν και μια έκπτωση,
που διαμορφώνει την τιμή στα 420 με δωρεάν μεταφορικά.

*Όσο για το δικό μου κομμάτι* , στάλθηκε τελικά από το εργοστάσιο με  DHL express , και το παρακολουθώ το ταξίδι :   
PENANG - MALAYSIA  -> BANGKOK - THAILAND και έχει ο θεός  :Smile:

----------


## p.gabr

ο κυριακος  αποστελει μεσω εμου χαιρετισματα σε ολους τους φιλους του και μια φωτογραφια
http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/618/firsttouch.jpg

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Όσοι επιθυμούν να διαβάσουν τα αποτελέσματα της δοκιμής του μηχανήματος ακολουθήστε τους παρακάτω σελιδοδείκτες. 



http://www.eevblog.com/forum/index.php?topic=4190.0

  Και εναλλακτικά εδώ. 

http://www.electro-tech-online.com/e...oy-greece.html

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> And my Home made resistors decade box:
> Resistors DALE USA 0.1% ,  *10 micro Ohm* to 999K ohms.



Κυριάκο διόρθωσε το 10μΩ σε 10mΩ (milli Ohm).
G

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Δάσκαλε δεν πειράζει, εμείς οι ηλεκτρολόγοι πάντα τα μπερδεύαμε τα ψιλά γράμματα.  :Biggrin:  .
Όταν θα τυπώσουν όσα έγραψα στην επόμενη διαφημιστική καμπάνια της Agilent , ας το διορθώσουν μόνοι τους.   

Hi  Kiriakos,


Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!  You just made my day!

The review is very detailed,  honest and comprehensive. It is by far the most in-depth review that we have  received for this product. Thank you.

I have forwarded the review to  other Agilent folks and we are now digesting your review and looking into your  inputs and recommendations. 

I will come back to you soon if  we have any follow up questions.

We do have a question for you.  We are planning to use either the entire review or parts of your review in our  HH marketing collateral. We will need to have your agreement and approval to  allow us to use this content as deemed necessary.

Will you agree and approve the  use of this review by Agilent for its own marketing  purposes?

Once again, thank you for taking  the time and effort to deliver such a comprehensive review. We look forward to  continue working with you.


Regards,

----------


## p.gabr

Καλως ηρθες και παλι κυριακο
Πως να διαβασουμε τοσα που εγραψες εμεις οι πτωχοι
Μεχρι και το google transl μουλαρωσε

----------


## sv4lqcnik

καλως τον και ας αργησε αντε και απο δω και περα μην ανεβαζεις γκαζια με τον καθε αεροβατη και αεροπερπατητη . αντε κοντοπατριωτη και μας ελειψες ηταν εσθητη η απουσια σου.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Πατριώτες είναι αμοιβαία τα αισθήματα φιλίας. 
Όσο για την παρουσία μου, δεν το βλέπω να είναι ταχτική από εδώ και μπρος,
είναι ελάχιστα τα άτομα που έχουμε κοινά ενδιαφέροντα.
Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι, ότι θα σας ενημερώνω για την πρόοδο μου. 
Η παρουσίαση που έκανα, φανέρωσε ότι εχω μια δυναμική που ούτε εγώ την γνώριζα. 
Θα πω περισσότερα μόλις θα εχω κάτι χειροπιαστό.

----------


## Spirtos

Αξιος Κυριάκο, πολύ καλή δουλειά!

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Η Agilent παρουσιάζει από σήμερα ( 18/10/2011)  το U1273A με OLED , πρόκειται για το U1272A με άλλη οθόνη. 

http://www.home.agilent.com/agilent/...20&pageMode=OV

Ενώ κάνει μετωπική επίθεση σε όλα τα μοντέλα της Fluke παραθέτοντας τις δικές της ποιο πλούσιες προτάσεις. 

http://cp.literature.agilent.com/lit...990-8041EN.pdf

----------


## makoulis

Πολύ ωραία φαίνεται η oled οθόνη...Αλλά με το θέμα διάρκεια μπαταρίας?

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Πολύ ωραία φαίνεται η oled οθόνη...Αλλά με το θέμα διάρκεια μπαταρίας?



Τα OLED έχουν πολύ μικρή κατανάλωση και "σχεδόν μηδενική" αν τα συγκρίνεις με LCD+backlight. Εχουν ιδανικά οπτικά χαρακτηριστικά σε φως εσωτερικού χώρου (contrast, γωνία θέασης), μέτρια στον ήλιο και έχουν μικρότερη διάρκεια ζωής (για πολύμετρο δεν είναι πρόβλημα).
G

----------


## makoulis

Το U1253A με την OLED που είχε παρουσιάσει ο Dave είχε 9 ώρες μπαταρία για αυτό το λέω

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Το U1253A με την OLED που είχε παρουσιάσει ο Dave είχε 9 ώρες μπαταρία για αυτό το λέω



Σίγουρα η δοκιμή τους είναι ασφαλέστερη πληροφορία!
G

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

U1273A: 30/45/60 hours typical ....  High/Medium/Low brightness, 
based on new Alkaline batteries for DC voltage measurement.. 

Έχω την άποψη ότι οι ηλεκτρονικοί γουστάρουν τα OLED πάνω στους πάγκους    :Lol: 
Και μάλλον το ξέρει και η Agilent.

----------

